# Vostroyan Sergeant (Finished)



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally got this finished last night and managed to get some decent pics of it this evening. I enjoyed painting the mini a great deal, I did find it quite challenging as some of the detail is so fine that it became hard to distinguish when painting, 














































Now onto the next one from the platoon, I've decided to paint the coms officer next.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

outstanding +rep for awesome work


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That picture just jumps out of the screen and smacks you round the face. Great work.

Dont think there is much more I can say other here have some rep.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

humakt said:


> That picture just jumps out of the screen and smacks you round the face. Great work.


It's given me quite a hefty bruise 

Love the vostroyan sculpts and you've more than done it justice. Have a bit more rep.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

This paint job just excels in every way.
+Rep to you, sir.


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I liked it and I am glad that you all like it too.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hot damn...

CP


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Well done brother. There's nothing I can say really.
Rep.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Really a great paintjob.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Most excellent work! +rep for sure, you earned it!


----------



## grim reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, I mean WOW. Thats amazing, its all so clean and detailed, it also sits so well on the base, +Rep


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good work man, have some rep.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

That paint job is so excellent I might have died a little inside. +rep for sure.


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks again fellas for all the rep and the comments it means alot to me, I hope the next one comes out half as well as this one did.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

This is top notch stuff here! Excellent blending and very good attention to detail. You earned all the praise and you should be proud of this one. :victory:


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

OW yea, I remember this from a prv. post... very nice job! :victory:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

That is one beautiful model. Great work have some rep+


----------

